# 95-98 200sx front lip exist???



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

are there any front lips for the 95-98 200sx????


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

yes, search.....


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

www.stillen.com has a pretty nice one


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

yes, i have to admit the stillen front lip looks really nice, especially if your car is black.
i have no idea how much tho.
i would like to know if it fits 95-99 sentras also.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

i called up stillen about the front lip and they said it costs about 190.........cant wait to put it on my car!!.......gotta wait till next check though


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

did they say if any modification was necessary to fit?
thanks for the info!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

your car has a different bumper, being a 99, its more curvacious, the lip fits with a little modification...

2HundredEHsex, if you have the bumper with foglights, its a direct fit, if not then your gonna need a new bumper too...


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

where is it on the site? cant find it


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

summit sells the bumper lip combo for 169.....i called and they said it was the combo...but double check anyway.....


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

b14gee---
is the summit version even close to the stillen one? and did i read that correctly: $169 for BOTH bumper and lip???
ps. hope ur not a bandwagon spurs fan. at least you don't like the lakers.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

99-

from what i have seen yes it is...thats what i was told when i called...169 for both....i'll get thge pic.....and no...bandwagon fans dont belong around me......spurs have owned since Robinson was was rookie.....


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

its just the lip i believe...now that i do more searching on it...i believe the service rep was incorrect...but it is a lip for the 200/sentra....and its 169... www.summitracing.com part number : sse-950-70476


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

do they have a lip for this particular 200sx front?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes the stillen lip will work on that bumper with some modifications.


----------

